# Access to the "Presbyterian Polity" forum (and others)



## raekwon (Oct 24, 2007)

I apologize if this has already been addressed in another post. I didn't see anything about it elsewhere.

Just wondering how one goes about requesting/gaining/earning access to the Presbyterian Polity forum (seen on the sidebar under "Members-Only Forums". I do have access to most members-only forums but get an access denied message when attempting to click there.

(I could end up asking the same question about the Elders-Only forum if I'm indeed elected to my church's session in the next couple of months.)

Thanks!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 24, 2007)

You ask a super-moderator and they click a box in your user options; and since you are PCA I've done so for the PP forum for you. For the board, a general comment; the PP is a protected forum to discuss Presbytery and General Assembly actions; if this doesn't affect you, there's no real point to ask to join. Moderators will vett requests. Same procedure for the elders only forum.


----------



## raekwon (Oct 24, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> You ask a super-moderator and they click a box in your user options; and since you are PCA I've done so for the PP forum for you. For the board, a general comment; the PP is a protected forum to discuss Presbytery and General Assembly actions; if this doesn't affect you, there's no real point to ask to join. Moderators will vett requests. Same procedure for the elders only forum.



I appreciate the quick response!


----------

